# GUI Programming



## thetillian (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi guys i am studying B.tech in CSE and i had learned c++ but i want to know how to program GUI using c++ for windows and even linux platforms, i had googled my problem and i don't seem i had got correct answer so could please help me with it.
Yeah i want to do some GUI programming for win7 and some linux


----------



## silicon_fusion (Dec 7, 2009)

I also want answer for same Question.I am 2 interested in GUI programming 4 linux.Pls suggest 4m where i start..


----------



## layzee (Dec 8, 2009)

Me too...  Its hard to find e-books targeted at GUIs using C++


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 9, 2009)

I think you can use tcl/tk libraries to create gui programming for C++. These are pretty standard and available for all platforms, though it usually comes in many Linux distros but needs to be downloaded for Windows platform...

For Windows only programming, you can use VC++ (there is an Express Edition which is available for free)

Arun


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 9, 2009)

try Qt its cross-platform

or Java


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Dec 9, 2009)

try QT ,WxWidgets or GTK+ for cross platform 
or 
u can use 
Win32 Sdk for Windows


----------



## jithin.rao (Dec 30, 2009)

I love wxWidget -> very quick to learn and awesome forum support, and a lot of (rather I should say plenty of) handy features by native and the community.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2009)

lucifer_is_back said:


> try QT ,WxWidgets or GTK+ for cross platform
> or
> u can use
> Win32 Sdk for Windows


Qt4 is ages superior to GTK+.


----------



## khattam_ (Dec 30, 2009)

anyone who can suggest best QT4 development IDE. There are quite a few I know of which are available on Ubuntu repos. I'd like to know what some of you have been using (or tried) and which one is the best one.


----------

